# Frequent Crash/reboot On Alpha 3



## dingurupa (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Installed on day one. So far,no issues.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not having any crashes so far all good! I installed with acmeinstaller.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> I'm not having any crashes so far all good! I installed with acmeinstaller.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Good point. In downloaded the a3 file rigbt on my touchpad and installed via clockwork. No issues here.


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes I'm experiencing the same thing. Randomly the Touchpad just reboots itself. Also when I shut down it will reboot as well, and I'll end up selecting shutdown from the moboot menu.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you tried clearing your cache / Davlik cache? If not, I would try it.


----------



## Synical_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm having the random reboots as well. Prior the install I wiped cache, dalvik cache, and data. Should I wipe dalvik and cache again. Didn't have this issue in alpha 2.1


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Haven't had any of these problems.

-Sent from my Touchpad-


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

i have same problem.


----------



## onetootreefor (Oct 18, 2011)

I have found if you disable the screen off animation then my tp just reboot whenever the screen goes off


----------



## Synical_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

onetootreefor said:


> I have found if you disable the screen off animation then my tp just reboot whenever the screen goes off


I have had my screen ani on and still get the random reboots.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

It mainly reboots for me right after i turn it on and it goes to sleep after being idle. Instead of sleep, it reboots for me. However, if I lock it manually (via button) it actually locks and is fine.


----------



## ricky4242 (Nov 23, 2011)

rohan said:


> It mainly reboots for me right after i turn it on and it goes to sleep after being idle. Instead of sleep, it reboots for me. However, if I lock it manually (via button) it actually locks and is fine.


same issue with me.


----------



## ryu2k8 (Nov 24, 2011)

ricky4242 said:


> same issue with me.


Same issue


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ryu2k8 said:


> Same issue


Zero crashes or reboots on A3.

Typically, on phones when we have these types of issues, we'd backup our apps using Titanium Backup or My Backup Root/Pro, boot into recovery, do a nandroid backup of our current setup, then wipe data/factory reset, reboot, restore apps (but not app data) and see if the issues persist. Suggest those of you with these issues try that if you haven't...often clears things up.


----------



## djjaeger82 (Nov 23, 2011)

Had these reboot issues, along with touchscreen unresposiveness issues others reported. Initially installed A3 via CWM "install zip" option. After having the issues I did a complete uninstall of android and a fresh ACMEinstall of A3 (all data / cache / davlik were wiped), and i'm still having issues. Also to mention, I have 4 of these touchpads total within the house for different family members, all are experiencing similar problems. Looks like i'm flashing everyone back to A2.1 :-(


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Having this issue as well. Within 2-3 minutes, a short static/pop sound comes from the speaker and it reboots. Like noted above, can reproduce if you dont lock it manually, especially right after start up.

Can we have this issue added to the official list? It's pretty evident this issue exists.

Installed through CWM, md5 was accurate. Wiped dalvik, cache, and even data once it was doing this issue. It persisted.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, i have the same issue. SilentAce07 explained it pretty well.

a way i found to reproduce it (works 90% for me at least):
find Ripple locker free in market,
install it, enable lockscreen and use ripple locker as your launcher app (so it can work as the lockscreen).

every time the screen goes off, it will do this weird high pitched sound and reboot


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Same issues here. TP just random reboots without me doing an action...


----------



## waruna (Oct 21, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> Having this issue as well. Within 2-3 minutes, a short static/pop sound comes from the speaker and it reboots. Like noted above, can reproduce if you dont lock it manually, especially right after start up.
> 
> Can we have this issue added to the official list? It's pretty evident this issue exists.
> 
> Installed through CWM, md5 was accurate. Wiped dalvik, cache, and even data once it was doing this issue. It persisted.


I had same problem with alpha 2.1with SOD FIX. Once I flash the sod fix, after 3 days it crashes like u said. Once it crash it reboots every time screen off. I have tried everything but none of them work for me. But after install alpha 3 now it seems fine for two days no crashes or SOD's yet.


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yup same here but is no biggie 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mauijpm (Aug 11, 2011)

If you are overclocked, try lowering it. I was getting reboots at 1.7, but they stopped at 1.5.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrksmith (Nov 24, 2011)

mauijpm said:


> If you are overclocked, try lowering it. I was getting reboots at 1.7, but they stopped at 1.5.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion, but how is this done? Thanks!


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

mrksmith said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but how is this done? Thanks!


You can download MasterCPU or SetCPU from market.....

I agree... if you overclock it (I had mine at 1500+) it would randomly reboot. Current configuration that works great is: 384 (min) and 1280 (max).... smoother than butter now


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Also, can you guys help by explaining how to wipe your cache / Davlik cache?


----------

